# New garmin tracker?



## tjarr001 (Feb 23, 2016)

Any word on garmin coming out with something new this year? I'm in the market for a new one but I know as soon as I get the alpha 100 they will introduce the alpha 200. So I want to make sure they are not planning on something new


----------



## rvick (Feb 23, 2016)

Rest assured that they will come out with something new now that I have bought two Alpha bundles. I like the mini collars, even for big dogs.


----------



## specialk (Feb 23, 2016)

I think the next thing down the pipe is built in cameras....I traded my astro, dc-40's and tri-tron trash breakers in for the alpha and tt15 mini's......LOVE them!!.....my only wish would be the ability to turn them on/off with the alpha.....


----------



## tjarr001 (Feb 24, 2016)

So they will take your old stuff on trade in? What kind of value did you get for them?


----------



## rvick (Feb 24, 2016)

They won't take 220s, but will give 100 for dc 30s and 120 for dc40s at outdoor dog supply store credit.


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 25, 2016)

Going to be hard to think of a system to upgrade to past the alpha 100, they had to buy tritronics to create that system. Besides a shock and GPS tracker, there's not much to improve on I'd think? I do like the bark indicators on the tt15s though. We killed a few more bucks this year by that feature.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 25, 2016)

Yall wanna do any trading. Need to contact Allen Baker with coosa valley hunting supply. He will do the trading. Pm me if you need his phone num. Id rather support local dealers than the big internet stuff.


----------



## tjarr001 (Feb 25, 2016)

I would like them see you be able to use your phone or any tablet like quick trac did. If you haven't seen it already check it out. It's called quick trac omni


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 25, 2016)

Omni gonna have to step it up to compete with Garmin. Right off the bat they cant tone, shock, or vibrate a collar. So Id have to buy a seperate collar again.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Feb 25, 2016)

I have heard that the Omni is pretty much junk!


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 29, 2016)

tjarr001 said:


> I would like them see you be able to use your phone or any tablet like quick trac did. If you haven't seen it already check it out. It's called quick trac omni



All you have to do is download Garmin basecamp onto a tablet, hook ur USB to your alpha for a bigger screen, pretty easy. Several small companies are marketing tablets already set up to do this now. 

The Omni is junk from the overall opinion of the testers that I heard. Outrageous use of data and constantly dropping service. They just don't have the tech infrastructure to even try and compete with Garmin but I applaud their effort.


----------



## coonhunter (May 20, 2016)

Garmin will no longer repair the DC 2o 30 or 40 collars or the 220 recievers


----------



## Firepuppy89 (May 22, 2016)

Grouper throat it has to b a full operating full that runs on Microsoft I thought.   Or so I was told by garmin  and most are not capable of it


----------



## grouper throat (May 24, 2016)

Firepuppy89 said:


> Grouper throat it has to b a full operating full that runs on Microsoft I thought.   Or so I was told by garmin  and most are not capable of it



If you're on FB then search for garmin astro and alpha users group and I think the directions are listed there. Rumor is garmin is about to come out with a more affordable one though.


----------



## Firepuppy89 (May 24, 2016)

I'm not on FB but I got mine for under $200 and then u have to buy the maps that show the land owners but not a must to run base camp but I'll check out the garmin one  thanks


----------



## Firepuppy89 (May 25, 2016)

Just got words they got a tablet and a 430 handheld coming out in a few months    The 430 is supposed to b a upgraded 320 and will Bluetooth to the tablet


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm waiting to see if they introduce something new myself. Fixing to bite the bullet on a new system. The tri-tronics and wildlife materials stuff has seen it's better day in the briars.


----------



## specialk (Jun 3, 2016)

Beagler282 said:


> I'm waiting to see if they introduce something new myself. Fixing to bite the bullet on a new system. The tri-tronics and wildlife materials stuff has seen it's better day in the briars.



i got the alpha touchscreen in december and love it.  i can use it without taking off my gloves.  i got the tt15 minis too.  my dogs like them a lot better too.  the collars have a blinking light which is good if you run at night too.  i can get a full day out of them with a full charge.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 3, 2016)

That's what I have in mind to get also.Nice lil system.


----------



## molly (Jun 16, 2016)

*Garmin Alfa 100*

It would be nice if they would make the lettering where you could adjust em (larger) where you could read em better.....what I`m referring to is the dog distance on map page and when you tap a road the read out at top of page (right side) would be a little larger.  I recently went to contacts to read it better and to get away from foggy glasses when tracking.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 16, 2016)

Garmin just announced several new things coming out.


----------

